# How to Overclock a Intel Pentium D 820 Processor



## Scarletknight5x (Oct 26, 2007)

I was just wondering how would i overclock the Intel Pentium D 820 Processor. Are the settings locked or can i change the FSB speed and the multiplier?  Any comments on how to do this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hat (Oct 26, 2007)

Fill out your full system specs. Without your system specs, we *cannot* help. Motherboards, memory, your power supply, and the type of cooling are all BIG factors when overclocking. After we know your specs we can help.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 26, 2007)

Scarletknight5x said:


> I was just wondering how would i overclock the Intel Pentium D 820 Processor. Are the settings locked or can i change the FSB speed and the multiplier?  Any comments on how to do this will be greatly appreciated.



first things first giving us a full system specs would help us out greatly

pentium d 820 the mulitplier is locked so u have to use up the FSB to get your OC
and another thing they get hot really quick make sure u have really good cooling for that beast and good luck


----------



## Kursah (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree w/Freakshow, we need your FULL system specs, cooling included. It's in UserCP, check the box to show it.

The rest of your system can greatly help or hinder your Overclocking, or require different settings, etc. If new to overclocking, definately read some guides specific to your Motherboard, etc. Read about your components, set a goal to initially reach.

Have programs such as Orthos Prime, Memtest, Speedfan (temps) ready before overclocking, so you can stress your overclocked CPU, verify your memory is running through information correctly, and to make sure your temps are within safe limits for your cooling.


----------



## Scarletknight5x (Oct 27, 2007)

*Specs*

Specs r up now


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

A Dell motherboard? OC is probably impossible without some sort of software.. sorry.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 27, 2007)

Impossible to overclock a dell w/o ClockGen, or a BIOS mod.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmm I doubt a BIOS mod would work, cos the motherboard is only built to handle the speeds it comes with at stock.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 27, 2007)

Dell board bummer...i guess u can always try clockgen or u can buy new board lol 

from my experience with the 820's there pretty good overclockers.  its just they get hot........well good luck to ya


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 27, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Hmm I doubt a BIOS mod would work, cos the motherboard is only built to handle the speeds it comes with at stock.



o rly? pm athlonx2 and/or namslas90 and ask them if that's true, dumbass.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> o rly? pm athlonx2 and/or namslas90 and ask them if that's true, dumbass.



easy....lol


----------



## freakshow (Oct 27, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> o rly? pm athlonx2 and/or namslas90 and ask them if that's true, dumbass.





WOW didnt see that coming lol


----------



## hat (Oct 27, 2007)

The most you can do in use Clockgen. If you wanna safely overclock more than 200MHz, you need a new motherboard.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok fellas just so everyone here knows....Dont rule out the BIOS mod....there is a good possibility that the BIOS "could" be unlocked, with the right guy tinkering with it.

To the OP....like random says give a shout to AthlonX2 or maybe some others will see this thread and help as well.



Scratch Athlon as he just told me he cant do AMI bios'


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 27, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Ok fellas just so everyone here knows....Dont rule out the BIOS mod....there is a good possibility that the BIOS "could" be unlocked, with the right guy tinkering with it.
> 
> To the OP....like random says give a shout to AthlonX2 or maybe some others will see this thread and help as well.
> 
> ...



ketxxx works with ami bios.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> ketxxx works with ami bios.



As stated I kinda figured someone here would.....its worth a try for free....cheaper than a new mobo.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 27, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> As stated I kinda figured someone here would.....its worth a try for free....cheaper than a new mobo.



yea, and believe it or not, the boards that oem manufacturers use are sometimes really decent clockers once unlocked.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2007)

I can try AMI BIOSes as well. Post up a BIOS, and I'll have a look at it. I can only unlock hidden features tho, can't add new. You need a real pro for that. lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2007)

I have to agree seeing that some of the newer DELL machines sent out ASUS a8n32 sli del. for a few of the 939 setups, they just put their bios on it!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 27, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I can try AMI BIOSes as well. Post up a BIOS, and I'll have a look at it. I can only unlock hidden features tho, can't add new. You need a real pro for that. lol



i knew you did too, but i also knew you couldn't do anything too complicated, that's why i suggested ket.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i knew you did too, but i also knew you couldn't do anything too complicated, that's why i suggested ket.


I wasn't aware that he could do things that complicated. Can Ket do Award as well? I'd like to see what my ECS KA3 MVP could do with a good BIOS and some voltmods.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2007)

Athlon is good with the AWARD bios'...altho he is suspended he can still get ahold of a dump if ud like to send it to me in PM ill make sure he looks at it!!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Athlon is good with the AWARD bios'...altho he is suspended he can still get ahold of a dump if ud like to send it to me in PM ill make sure he looks at it!!!!!


He can do the same as I can with them, unlock em. He had a go at the ECS BIOS a few times, as did I, It needs a custom jobby. Unlocks aren't gonna cut it. The ECS BIOS writers suck.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2007)

lol ok...didnt know if he had a look yet , for that matter neither did he when I asked him.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> lol ok...didnt know if he had a look yet , for that matter neither did he when I asked him.


lol. Yeah, ages ago in the AMD OC Club. lol. That was before I learned how to unlock them. They just have yet to release a good bios for the damn board. It's the whole reason I quit using it, and bought this cheapo DFI.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2007)

But anyway, back on topic, does anyone know where to get a BIOS for the OP's board? I can at least have a look at it.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> o rly? pm athlonx2 and/or namslas90 and ask them if that's true, dumbass.



Lol..
























Shut the fuck up.


----------



## hotstuffx (Oct 16, 2008)

Casheti said:


> A Dell motherboard? OC is probably impossible without some sort of software.. sorry.



how 'bout a asus P5VDC-MX with 1gb of ram, a NVIDIA FX5500 with 256mb of memory, 500watt power supply, an Intel Pentium D 820 processor. will it also need some sort of software to overclock it?


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 16, 2008)

Depends, if you can take some pictures of your BIOS we can help you figure out if any overclocking is possible.  I have one of these chips and I doubt you will be able to get it very far unless you have very good cooling.


----------



## hotstuffx (Oct 16, 2008)

what part of the bios should I take picture of? the software or the chip?


----------



## Tw1x (Oct 26, 2008)

*ok*

ok i have a Intel Pentium D single core processor 3.3 ghz one but idk if it's possible to overclock a single core cpu does anyone know if it's possible?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 26, 2008)

Tw1x said:


> ok i have a Intel Pentium D single core processor 3.3 ghz one but idk if it's possible to overclock a single core cpu does anyone know if it's possible?



You can overclock single core cpu's. Do you have a premade machine like a dell or something ?


----------



## Tw1x (Oct 27, 2008)

yes i have a emachines W3503.. so would u kno how to overclock it by chance?


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 27, 2008)

Tw1x said:


> yes i have a emachines W3503.. so would u kno how to overclock it by chance?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25716


----------

